# In the 60's, pro vs. college?



## jjfw (Jan 7, 2013)

Just wondering, but back in the 60's, didn't the Super Bowl champs play a allstar team from college? I think this was done for a few years, if i can remember correctly. Watching this Alabama team, I think they could beat Some pro teams. Anyone remember back in the 60's,I was around 8-9 years old then.


----------



## biglungs (Jan 9, 2013)

sure bama might b able to beat SOME pro teams doubt they could hang against any team left in the playoffs though
very few players on that team will play on sundays
they dont play this game because it is pointless and a risk of injury on both sides. also i am sure it would break NCAA eligibility rules


----------



## jjfw (Jan 9, 2013)

I know that, the question was, didn't they play this one game against each other back in the 60's? That's all. I know today is different. Okie Dokie.


----------



## biglungs (Jan 9, 2013)

jjfw said:


> I know that, the question was, didn't they play this one game against each other back in the 60's? That's all. I know today is different. Okie Dokie.


yes it happened
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicago_College_All-Star_Game
google is great
okie dokie


----------



## toejoe (Jan 9, 2013)

I think Green Bay did, twice, kicked ass man, then it was stopped. Old Vince would of kicked his players in the nuts lf they lossed to kids. That mold was broken for sure.


----------



## toejoe (Jan 9, 2013)

Ah, sorry, okie dokie, no need to google.


----------



## B166ER420 (Jan 9, 2013)

TEXAS A&M with a 19yr old Qb beat Alabama.....I would hate to see a professional nfl team of all-stars or a pro bowl team stomp Bama......those pro vs. college games were showcase games with mostly seniors.......and the pro players weren't playing all out.........ahhhhhh shit!!!!.....either way national champs vs. pro bowl/Superbowl winner would be cool to see!!


----------



## biglungs (Jan 9, 2013)

it started in 1934 back then pros werent paid shit didnt workout year round etc. today college kids have no chance risk your nfl career for a silly game that means nothing fuck that


----------



## toejoe (Jan 9, 2013)

No shit, I didn't know that. G wizz, learn something new every day. 1934, wow, Hope they weren't paid shit, nasty, wow. yea silly game, wow, didn't know silly game, is that why they don't play silly game of foozball. Yea I think foozball silly to, run, hit each other for ball, silly game, you got that right, man you kool, like you. To get to the other side, look for bridge to cross. Silly game , will tell koolies, silly game, wow. Remember, when you play hide and seek? silly game to, huh? Well back to space, silly game.


----------



## biglungs (Jan 11, 2013)

toejoe said:


> No shit, I didn't know that. G wizz, learn something new every day. 1934, wow, Hope they weren't paid shit, nasty, wow. yea silly game, wow, didn't know silly game, is that why they don't play silly game of foozball. Yea I think foozball silly to, run, hit each other for ball, silly game, you got that right, man you kool, like you. To get to the other side, look for bridge to cross. Silly game , will tell koolies, silly game, wow. Remember, when you play hide and seek? silly game to, huh? Well back to space, silly game.



WTF r u on??? i called an exhibition game between pros and college that since means ABSOLUTELY NOTHING therefore it is unnecessary to risk injury and a paycheck on sundays


----------



## toejoe (Jan 11, 2013)

WTF, r u on? Me? Me on my old lady, DOGGIE DOG STYLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yea, me understand all that mumbo about injuries, who care, question ask if anyone remember,yep or nope, not ask history in 1934, I glad you called practice game, what you ref to? man you do all,that kool. this day and age me understand money object, no risk unless Biiiiiiiiiiig buck involve,i think that Y pro bowl no one try,no one want to risk injury, no big money, vacation, right? but yea, me are on my old lady, she have big lungs two,Biiiiiiiig! them swing when do doggie. well you try to, not to old i hope,good to do dog, make you expan big lung, good for heart. doggie bow wow,wow,wow, she like. you go back ref. that good to, man me sweat to much, will get back, go clean.


----------



## B166ER420 (Jan 11, 2013)

toejoe said:


> No shit, I didn't know that. G wizz, learn something new every day. 1934, wow, Hope they weren't paid shit, nasty, wow. yea silly game, wow, didn't know silly game, is that why they don't play silly game of foozball. Yea I think foozball silly to, run, hit each other for ball, silly game, you got that right, man you kool, like you. To get to the other side, look for bridge to cross. Silly game , will tell koolies, silly game, wow. Remember, when you play hide and seek? silly game to, huh? Well back to space, silly game.





toejoe said:


> WTF, r u on? Me? Me on my old lady, DOGGIE DOG STYLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yea, me understand all that mumbo about injuries, who care, question ask if anyone remember,yep or nope, not ask history in 1934, I glad you called practice game, what you ref to? man you do all,that kool. this day and age me understand money object, no risk unless Biiiiiiiiiiig buck involve,i think that Y pro bowl no one try,no one want to risk injury, no big money, vacation, right? but yea, me are on my old lady, she have big lungs two,Biiiiiiiig! them swing when do doggie. well you try to, not to old i hope,good to do dog, make you expan big lung, good for heart. doggie bow wow,wow,wow, she like. you go back ref. that good to, man me sweat to much, will get back, go clean.


View attachment 2476966View attachment 2476967View attachment 2476968.........
what do you expect with, you do this on almost every thread you post........


----------



## biglungs (Jan 12, 2013)

back to the original question do we remember these games??? no i dont i wasnt even born u apparently were as ur dementia leeks out onto ur keyboard


----------



## B166ER420 (Jan 12, 2013)

Born in '72 so I don't remember any of those games............I didn't start my interest in sports till.....bout '86....I do remember the Pro-Bowl skills challenges and then Quarterback challenge.....those kinds games just wouldn't be competitive nowadays........imo.


----------

